# Walkout music!!!!



## ryangunit84 (Sep 9, 2009)

a group of us in the gym the other day were talking about whats the funniest walkout music you've ever heard? and what music would you walk out to? so i want to know what you guys think is the funniest song to walk out to. and what song you would/do walk out to??

funniest: ricky martin - she bangs!

will be walking to : eminem - till i collapse.


----------



## MMA Frontline (Aug 6, 2009)

Cro cops - duran duran wild boys tkaes some beating

I would have to go for Baby got back - Sir mixalot!!

I like big butts........


----------



## ryangunit84 (Sep 9, 2009)

shoguns is fairly camp as well.


----------



## wingnut4 (Jul 22, 2009)

once my instructor came out to the culture club - do you really wanna hurt me


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## danny boy (Sep 19, 2009)

I was thinking about this the other day funnily enough. I think i would have to go with Prodigy - Breathe


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

For laughs - KC and the Sunshine Band - Give it up (I actually really like this song though LOL)

Serious - Rise Against - Behind Closed Doors or Survive


----------



## CrazyPenguin26 (Oct 2, 2009)

Britney spears born to make you happy or hit me baby 1 more time


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

britneys - hit me baby one more time


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Can't remember but last time we touched on this subject - I wanna sex you up was mentioned:laugh: (Dan or Ste I think take credit for that one)

Personally, as I always like to be different and everyone (almost) goes for a heavy track I would have to dig out some really emotional/stirring/deep classical stuff (just have not found the right track yet), sombre with a cello or something, maybe violins backing it up etc - any suggestions welcome (that is tracks and not where to go with that idea...actually bring it on, LOL).


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

Si-K said:


> Can't remember but last time we touched on this subject - I wanna sex you up was mentioned:laugh: (Dan or Ste I think take credit for that one)
> 
> Personally, as I always like to be different and everyone (almost) goes for a heavy track I would have to dig out some really emotional/stirring/deep classical stuff (just have not found the right track yet), sombre with a cello or something, maybe violins backing it up etc - any suggestions welcome (that is tracks and not where to go with that idea...actually bring it on, LOL).


how about Clubbed to Death- Rob D


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

not bad mate.....was thinking something a bit more traditional and sombre tho.


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

id probably come out to something like this






just coz im guessing most people would be freaked out and its heavy as heelllllll


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

nice real mellow  .:laugh:.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

id come out to nsync - bye bye bye chorus

as turk from scrubs said, i defy anyone to not dance to this tuen


----------



## Rogers180 (Apr 30, 2010)

wingnut4 said:


> once my instructor came out to the culture club - do you really wanna hurt me


Hahahaha top class


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

It would have to be Haddaway - What is Love lol now that is a tune you cant not dance too lol you can try it but you wont be able to do it!!

Or any song by Boney M funny thing is Im only 20 and I know all the 80s classics lol


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

Expertly_Blended said:


> It would have to be Haddaway - What is Love lol now that is a tune you cant not dance too lol you can try it but you wont be able to do it!!
> 
> Or any song by Boney M funny thing is Im only 20 and I know all the 80s classics lol


Mate, those are classics must be something us 20 year olds love!


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

Ive got a CD with those kinda songs on it, and I play it in my car all the time. Sometimes blast it out for a laugh, but my mates tend to get a bit embarrassed "its like being in my dads car" I try to educate them but what can you do eh?


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

i get knocked down but i get up again! your never gona keep me down... classic got some laffs


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

great tunes



MUTINY! said:


> Mate, those are classics must be something us 20 year olds love!


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

maybe a bit predictable -


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

or for a laugh -


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Funniest I can think of could possibly be "Amorillo"

Song I'd love to walk out to is "Hells Yeah" by Zebrahead.


----------



## elReecho (May 17, 2010)

Hey all, new to the forum. We were talking about this the other day. I'm having mine custom made by my best mates bro. He's a DJ and does loads of remixes so he's gonna mix me my own anthem :thumb . I'm going for a mix of Tiesto with some Faithless and DMX in there, should sound awesome.

For a funny tune I would go with Mousse T - Horny

For a good tune I'd go with Survivor - Burning Heart from Rocky VI


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

cant believe nobody has mentioned beastie boys - fight for your right or ll cool j - momma said knock you out!

anyway funniest, benny hill theme or the wurzles. people would be like... dude, wtf?


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

joeedoom said:


> cant believe nobody has mentioned beastie boys - fight for your right or ll cool j - momma said knock you out!
> 
> anyway funniest, benny hill theme or the wurzles. people would be like... dude, wtf?


The LL tune has been mentioned....

Most memorable (not funny) song i've heard was Candi Staton - You've got the love






Just sticks out in my mind for some reason, think it was Paul Sass? at cage gladiators few years back....


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Crawling - linkin park is mine! at the min...










Ive also used limp bizkit - take a look around just the chorus! lol


----------



## adas100 (Oct 15, 2009)

Wandy's Darude-Sandstorm gets you pumped up!!

Anderson silva - He can dance his way in.

I saw CroCop vs Gonzaga at UFC 70 in Manchester and Mirko's walk in music of Wild Boys was the worst. Why he choose this as his UFC music i don't know!!


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Ok this is mine -






Im starting to worrie myself ive got a bit of a gay thing going on with these tunes???


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

stone him to death!!!! lol


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

hahaha! this would be my actual music being serious -


----------

